# Too Good an Opportunity to Pass Up?



## Mochi (25 August 2018)

Hello again! You might remember me from another post a few months ago about a colt, I'm back this time about another horse!  Rather long post ahead so please bear with me. 

Recently I learned that the school I had been going to before I quit for the summer is downsizing, and that one of the school horses might be for sale. I'm not really looking for a horse right now, and when I do get a horse of my own I was going to be looking for a 16.2+ warmblood to compete at 1.00/1.10 show jumping and hunter classes. I was leaning towards a mare, ideally who I have to hold back rather then push forward.

Enter Frankie, a six year old 14.3 dapple grey ISH (I believe) gelding who I started riding in lessons. I fell in love with him at first sight, then I rode him.  He's a lovely, calm ride with very nice paces. He feels like a brick wall on his left side and he's very sluggish in ground work. He loves jumping to bits and we've cleared 1.00 fences easily, once you get him jumping he perks up as well so he's easier to ride. He's loyal, reliable, and very very forgiving. We seem to have a bond, I've got experience with horses of his temperament so he's not very difficult for me, and I think there is a lot of trust on both sides. Before I would have never been willing let alone excited to jump the height I have been with horse of his size, but with him it doesn't matter. He honestly rides like a 15 year old lesson pony, and yet he's a 6 year old who's only been there a year. His looks and paces make me think that there is potential for low level dressage, and he'll certainly be lovely in hunter/jumper rings. I've seen him compete once and he was completely unbothered by his new surroundings. When he was in Ireland I think he was a cross country/hunter pony so he's a great confidence booster should I want to do cross country (unlikely lol). He's young enough to satisfy my desire to work with younger horses, but is broke and gentle enough to be a good first horse.

He is currently not owned by the school, but is boarded there and is used a lesson horse under their insurance, as I think the owner lives in Dubai or something. I talked to a friend who had a horse in the same sort of arrangement, and from what she said I would be able to afford all his care fees if he stayed there, plus lessons and competitions all on my own income, provided I get the part time job I'm hoping to get. 

So the two big questions are if he's up for sale, and if I get that job. I'm going over to the school next Saturday to see what I can find out, but my question is this: I wasn't looking for a horse, and certainly not for a horse like him, but does there come a point where such an opportunity is too good to miss? I believe I can take him to the level of competition I want to be doing without pushing him too far, he loves what he does, etc.. Should I be even considering purchasing him? 

Thank you for reading such a long post, I tried to get everything out there so you have the full story. I really would appreciate any advice you can give me on this possible purchase and/or if anyone has concerns I've not thought about about him himself. I also have pictures of him somewhere if anyone would be willing to look at confirmation as I know nothing about that sort of stuff. Also if he's already at the school and I know him do I still need to get a vet to look at him? I look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## be positive (25 August 2018)

Firstly you don't know if he is even up for sale so that needs to be clarified, you also need a job to pay for him that needs to be sorted out before looking into it further. 

Then ask yourself do you want a young pony who is " like a brick wall on his left side" this may be nothing that some physio and reschooling cannot sort out but could be a sign of more serious issues.
He is only 6 yet rides like a 15 year old lesson pony, he sounds bored, possibly sour and again maybe has a physical reason to be switched off unless his adrenaline is up such as when jumping.
If you bought him and he stayed at the yard doing lessons then he may not get a chance to really improve, it could be the lessons are souring him, he could be in pain but if you do take it further I would definitely advise getting him checked by a vet because you know he has some issues and there is nothing worse than getting your own horse and finding it is not going to be up to doing what you want, he is very young and could be a long term commitment if he is unable to work properly.

If you are serious about buying a horse do go and look at a few before jumping in at the first one that may fit the bill, he may be the one you buy but trying a few others will give you a better idea of what will be suitable.


----------



## Shay (26 August 2018)

What Gallop level are you at?


----------



## Mochi (26 August 2018)

Hi, thanks for your reply! 

I've been riding him almost every week for a year, and during that time he has shown no signs of pain or discomfort. I think the issue with his left side and his sluggish attitude is mainly down to the fact that he is ridden maybe twice a week, and because of his temperament he's often used for the newer riders, therefore I think its nothing that more and better regular work and training can't fix. In the winter there was a lady who was riding him during the week and working with him and I did see a big improvement in his flexibility. 

As for being bored, I can't deny that he is, like I said he's used a lot in the younger class so he's not getting the ridden work he needs. However he is always bright and attentive, ears are pricked and he is aware of what is going on around him. If I can take this further I'll definitely get a vet in though! You're right, even if he's fine, I don't want a potentially young sick/disabled horse on my hands.

This is a stupid question, one that I used to know the answer to but now I've forgotten, but what does sour mean? I know what it generally means but I should have a better definition. 

I probably would keep him there, as I am able to go there two or three times a week to ride and take care of him, so he'd be getting more of what he needs without the huge cost to me. We don't really have the land for a horse at my place, as we already have sheep and cows. Also I'd need a horse box licence to drive him anywhere, whereas they have both a horse box and licence so we can go to competitions etc..


----------



## Mochi (26 August 2018)

Shay said:



			What Gallop level are you at?
		
Click to expand...

I am currently at Gallop 3 studying for 4.


----------



## Shay (26 August 2018)

OK - so for the English here .  That's BHS stage 1 working toward the start of BHS 2.

Sour means that he does the same thing without variety to the extent that he is bored to the point of shutting down and becoming emotionally non responsive.  In some in leads to a really flattened affect, no effort, no engagement.  But in others is can progress to avoidant behavior, sometimes severely so.

If you keep him where he is he is not likely to improve.  His lack of flexibility could be many things - but what it won;t be is laziness.  And the more he is allowed to get away without flexing the more fixed and rigid his muscles will become.  If he isn't in pain now - he will be.  Horses don't often show obvious signs of pain because that would telegraph weakness to a predator.  So the fact you haven't seen anything doesn't help.

I'm afraid I'm with BP - it doesn't sounds like a well or happy horse right now.


----------



## Mochi (26 August 2018)

Shay said:



			OK - so for the English here .  That's BHS stage 1 working toward the start of BHS 2.

Sour means that he does the same thing without variety to the extent that he is bored to the point of shutting down and becoming emotionally non responsive.  In some in leads to a really flattened affect, no effort, no engagement.  But in others is can progress to avoidant behavior, sometimes severely so.

If you keep him where he is he is not likely to improve.  His lack of flexibility could be many things - but what it won;t be is laziness.  And the more he is allowed to get away without flexing the more fixed and rigid his muscles will become.  If he isn't in pain now - he will be.  Horses don't often show obvious signs of pain because that would telegraph weakness to a predator.  So the fact you haven't seen anything doesn't help.

I'm afraid I'm with BP - it doesn't sounds like a well or happy horse right now.
		
Click to expand...


Okay thanks for the definition! I can then say that he absolutely does not show signs of being sour or dead, like I said before he is alert and curious. The only thing could be that he plods a little bit when less experienced riders are using him, but he is rather on the heavy side for a pony, and generally heavy breeds tend to be easier going? He is always lively for me.

You have a point, but surely then unless its a medical issue, his lack of flexibility can be improved with regular good riding and hacks? Again, like I said before when there was someone who was working him during the week he really improved, but she left I think so he's gone back to his old ways. Since I am able to go there during the week as well as on Saturday lessons, I should see the same effect no? And if he is bored or getting bored, then the change of schedule that boots on the ground can bring would erase that right? Or do I have this all wrong? 

If I keep him at the school, I think he would be getting one lesson on a ladies' class in the week, and one on saturdays in the younger riders' class, the instructor is a good one so we do all kinds of things every week. All other times he would be ridden would be by me, some ground work some jumping, and plenty of hacks. 

Perhaps I used the wrong terminology with brick wall and so on, I was jesting as I don't think there is a real problem with him, only a tendency to be slow and probably a budding boredom. If he is getting bored and if his muscles aren't going to improve as he is, then I would much rather, as long as its nothing medical from the get go that causes the stiffness and not just being improperly worked, nip it in the bud and give him the life he needs.


----------



## Red-1 (26 August 2018)

I think you sound quite sold on him, and that is as important as anything. But...

1. I would have a vetting to make sure you are not buying trouble. Being stiff one way is not at all unusual, but a vet check would cover all sorts of possibilities. 

2. You need to ensure that you can afford to keep him, and that is not just with the school, but what if he needs vet attention new tack, specialist shoeing etc etc etc. Don't forget to factor in vaccinations, worming etc.

3. You also need to factor in how you would manage if you bought him and found the riding school closed and you had t take him elsewhere where there was no school livery. 

4. And this is as important as anything - I see no sign that the owner wishes to sell. The riding school is downsizing, but that would not mean that an owner in Dubai would therefore want to sell. I would check that one out before getting too excited.


----------



## Mochi (26 August 2018)

Red-1 said:



			I think you sound quite sold on him, and that is as important as anything. But...

1. I would have a vetting to make sure you are not buying trouble. Being stiff one way is not at all unusual, but a vet check would cover all sorts of possibilities. 

2. You need to ensure that you can afford to keep him, and that is not just with the school, but what if he needs vet attention new tack, specialist shoeing etc etc etc. Don't forget to factor in vaccinations, worming etc.

3. You also need to factor in how you would manage if you bought him and found the riding school closed and you had t take him elsewhere where there was no school livery. 

4. And this is as important as anything - I see no sign that the owner wishes to sell. The riding school is downsizing, but that would not mean that an owner in Dubai would therefore want to sell. I would check that one out before getting too excited.
		
Click to expand...

Lol yes I suppose I do sound quite sold on him, I'm being as objective as I can!  

Yeah that sounds like a good idea, I was going to do it but I didnt know if it was unnecessary since I know the school and he's up to date on everything.

With everything calculated and factored in, I think I could afford him. He's currently barefoot, but I probably would put front shoes on him if I was going to be regularly competing on him.

If something like the school closing did happen, we can put him on our own land. It would be a bit of a push, but its doable. If we move then we can rent or buy a field if we dont get land with a house. If we don't stay here our plan was to have enough land to raise a couple of meat lambs a year, so a horse wouldn't be that big of a deal. 

And that's the rub lol. At this point I'm not thinking past affordability and Frank himself. I'm trying to decide if its worth pursuing at all if he is for sale, since he's not what at all I'm looking for, let alone a horse at all. I just don't want to let him pass me by if I don't have to!


----------

